# New President!



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Since my kind of president got elected in Mexico, where is the best place to go live in Mexico where I can enjoy the new liberal utopia (free from Narco Banditos)?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*******1 said:


> Since my kind of president got elected in Mexico, where is the best place to go live in Mexico where I can enjoy the new liberal utopia (free from Narco Banditos)?


Kind of a mixed message, no? If AMLO is really your kind of president, why the sarcastic comment about "the new liberal utopia"?
Guess I should have paid attention to your Forum "handle".


----------



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

HolyMole said:


> Kind of a mixed message, no? If AMLO is really your kind of president, why the sarcastic comment about "the new liberal utopia"?
> Guess I should have paid attention to your Forum "handle".


No reason for you to be a ******* yourself! 

Seriously, there is no sarcasm intended. I am wanting to move to a place that is liberal after what is happening in the USA. Scary stuff!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

*******1 said:


> Since my kind of president got elected in Mexico, where is the best place to go live in Mexico where I can enjoy the new liberal utopia (free from Narco Banditos)?


Don't count on AMLO being able to rid Mexico of the narco scourge any day (or year) soon. And just because an area is free of the drug lords doesn't mean it is a "liberal utopia". What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Isla Verde said:


> Don't count on AMLO being able to rid Mexico of the narco scourge any day (or year) soon. And just because an area is free of the drug lords doesn't mean it is a "liberal utopia". What exactly are you looking for?


Idealy, I would like a place like Spain without having to go to Spain. Obviously, safety is very important to me (as to most people). I am not into tourism (or even large ex-pat communities) and mosquitos/sand flies. I am into vibrant Mexican culture where the locals are welcoming of the ******.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

*******1 said:


> Idealy, I would like a place like Spain without having to go to Spain. Obviously, safety is very important to me (as to most people). I am not into tourism (or even large ex-pat communities) and mosquitos/sand flies. I am into vibrant Mexican culture where the locals are welcoming of the ******.


Over the years, I have spent lots of time living and traveling in Spain and have learned that there is no one "place like Spain". Which part of that country are you thinking of in your post?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Most of my Mexican family and friends are AMLO supporters, and in spite of his flaws, he was my preferred candidate. My Facebook last night and this morning was full of posts and memes about going to the airport and waving goodbye to all those people who said they’d leave the country if AMLO won. 

But he has a hard row to hoe... His coalition includes those on the left - and I’ve witnessed many times how the Latin American left turns on its own if they aren’t being as hard left or radical as some think they should be, although AMLO has forewarned them he will be pragmatic in his decisions. Then there is the social conservative evangelical part of the coalition. How he is he going to keep them content? Strange bedfellows... He doesn’t want to alarm the business sector, because an economic meltdown won’t allow him to bring the social benefits for the poorer sectors of society that he has promised. If he could reduce corruption even by 10% it would help a lot. 

Then there are the “narcos”, but really the more accurate term is organized crime, as they’ve branched out and expanded their “business model”. As this article in the New York Times highlights, their influence at the local level is really entrenched. “Narcos” - they’re not just about drugs anymore...

https://nytimes.com/2018/07/01/world/americas/mexico-election-assassinations.html

A ver que pasa...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

*******1 said:


> ... I am into vibrant Mexican culture where the locals are welcoming of the ******.


In my experience, how you are received as a “******” depends less on the locals and more on your attitude and actions towards them and the culture. Hopefully you won’t live up to your forum moniker!


----------



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Isla Verde said:


> Over the years, I have spent lots of time living and traveling in Spain and have learned that there is no one "place like Spain". Which part of that country are you thinking of in your post?


Me encanta Espana! La gente son muy simpatica.

My favorite places in Spain are many. I have walked across Spain on four different routes: 1)from Sevilla to Santiago (Via de la Plata); 2) from Valencia to Santiago (de Levante); 3) from San Jean Pied de Port to Santiago (traditional camino); 4) from Hendai France to Santiago. And I have spent time in bunch of other places. My favorite big city in the world is Barcelona. But many extranjeros have moved there. I think if I had to choose, it would come down to between Cadiz, Oviedo and Denia (just south of Valencia).


----------



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

ojosazules11 said:


> In my experience, how you are received as a “******” depends less on the locals and more on your attitude and actions towards them and the culture. Hopefully you won’t live up to your forum moniker!


Word to the wise. Part of not being a ****** is not taking yourself too seriously, hombre.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

*******1 said:


> Me encanta Espana! La gente son muy simpatica.
> 
> My favorite places in Spain are many. I have walked across Spain on four different routes: 1)from Sevilla to Santiago (Via de la Plata); 2) from Valencia to Santiago (de Levante); 3) from San Jean Pied de Port to Santiago (traditional camino); 4) from Hendai France to Santiago. And I have spent time in bunch of other places. My favorite big city in the world is Barcelona. But many extranjeros have moved there. I think if I had to choose, it would come down to between Cadiz, Oviedo and Denia (just south of Valencia).


You have seen a lot more of Spain than I have! All of these places are quite different from one another and none of them are like Mexico. Spaniards are not all the same in different parts of the Peninsula, and Mexicans are very different from Spaniards. Rather than trying to find Spain in Mexico, I advise you to travel around Mexico a bit till you find a spot where you feel comfortable.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

*******1 said:


> Me encanta Espana! La gente son muy simpatica.
> 
> My favorite places in Spain are many. I have walked across Spain on four different routes: 1)from Sevilla to Santiago (Via de la Plata); 2) from Valencia to Santiago (de Levante); 3) from San Jean Pied de Port to Santiago (traditional camino); 4) from Hendai France to Santiago. And I have spent time in bunch of other places. My favorite big city in the world is Barcelona. But many extranjeros have moved there. I think if I had to choose, it would come down to between Cadiz, Oviedo and Denia (just south of Valencia).


A kindred soul!
I have walked across Spain three times. Twice on the Camino Frances (from St Jean de Port) and once from Sevilla on the Ruta de la Plata. I also did part of the Somport route from France once.

I like Spain but have no interest in Mexico being like it. Although they share some history and a language, they are about as different as apples and oranges and I like it that way.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Why all you folks walking all over Spain? No car rentals?........LOL


----------



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

chicois8 said:


> Why all you folks walking all over Spain? No car rentals?........LOL


Funny....!

Obviously, Chico is not a peregrino.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Why all you folks walking all over Spain? No car rentals?........LOL


When in Spain, I prefer to take a train.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> When in Spain, I prefer to take a train.


So was there rain while you were on the train while in Spain?......LOL


----------



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Isla Verde said:


> You have seen a lot more of Spain than I have! All of these places are quite different from one another and none of them are like Mexico. Spaniards are not all the same in different parts of the Peninsula, and Mexicans are very different from Spaniards. Rather than trying to find Spain in Mexico, I advise you to travel around Mexico a bit till you find a spot where you feel comfortable.


How do you like living right in the middle of DF?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

*******1 said:


> How do you like living right in the middle of DF?


It's not the DF anymore. A few months ago the official name of the capital was changed to the Ciudad de México or CDMX, for short.

I like living where I do, in a pleasant middle-class neighborhood, near public transportation and with most of the stores I patronize regularly within walking distance. I am an older retired woman, so I don't have to deal with the city's horrendous traffic during rush hours. If I were still working, I would do my best to live relatively near my job, but that's not always possible. Many people can need two hours a day to get to work and another two to get home, not fun at all!


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

*******1 said:


> Since my kind of president got elected in Mexico, where is the best place to go live in Mexico where I can enjoy the new liberal utopia (free from Narco Banditos)?


Yucatán Or Campeche maybe Chiapas .



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

ElPocho said:


> Yucatán Or Campeche maybe Chiapas .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Seriously? What about those three places make it your recommendation?

Thanks!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> A kindred soul!
> I have walked across Spain three times. Twice on the Camino Frances (from St Jean de Port) and once from Sevilla on the Ruta de la Plata. I also did part of the Somport route from France once.
> 
> I like Spain but have no interest in Mexico being like it. Although they share some history and a language, they are about as different as apples and oranges and I like it that way.


I envy you. I lived in Spain for eight months, four of them renting a huge house dirt cheap in the then unspoiled beach town of Nerja, hiking a lot in hills outside town where old Spain still existed. Peasants told me there were trails to Granada, the last Muslim enclave to fall to the Reconquista (1492, 1. Granada falls, 2. Columbus "discovers" America, 3. king and queen kick all Jews out of Spain. On the whole, not a great year though celebrated in Spanish history.)

Anyway, Granada's beauty, of course Alhambra most of all, had stunned me. I always wanted to return to hike from Granada to Nerja (now over=priced tourist trap).

Always fascinated with disputed anecdote of Granada's last Muslim king, halting in hills for last last look at the city and bursting into tears, only to have his mother box his ears and spit, "If you hadn't been such a coward, you wouldn't have given up without a fight."

I do regret not making the hike way back then.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

*******1 said:


> Seriously? What about those three places make it your recommendation?
> 
> Thanks!


You asked about no Narcos.

Chiapas has populist movements, but no narcos.

People from other states are flocking to Merida, to escape violence.

They leave jobs, business family to come to Merida. Mostly people from Veracruz.

Buscan seguridad.




Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> You asked about no Narcos.
> 
> Chiapas has populist movements, but no narcos.
> 
> ...


Merida may be one of the safest cities in Mexico at this time, but it has a really hot and humid climate. Our favorite "*******" should be warned about this, especially as he mentioned that he wants to avoid places with flies and mosquitoes.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Merida may be one of the safest cities in Mexico at this time, but it has a really hot and humid climate. Our favorite "*******" should be warned about this, especially as he mentioned that he wants to avoid places with flies and mosquitoes.


There is always a fly in the soup. 
I haven't be plagued by mosquitos.

The number one pubic hair,( or is it kitchen help  ? ) Said that he walked Spain, if he can deal with that, what's a few dozen degrees here and there.
I like it. 
But don't tell anyone. We have enough gringos.

On the other hand it's over 100 degrees, don't know if i can make it.
Must find water....

I never did tell you guys how much i enjoyed this group....



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes Merida is a very safe city at this time and there is a very good reason for that reputation, Most every member of Los Zetas parents have been moved into the city....
Kinda reminds me of the Howard Hughes / Jane Russell story of Hughes being so obsessed with Jane he had guards protecting the block she lived on making it the safest block in Hollywood.........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> There is always a fly in the soup.
> I haven't be plagued by mosquitos.
> 
> The number one pubic hair,( or is it kitchen help  ? ) Said that he walked Spain, if he can deal with that, what's a few dozen degrees here and there.
> ...


In Merida, it's the humidity far more than the heat that can make life unpleasant, unless you can afford AC.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Yes Merida is a very safe city at this time and there is a very good reason for that reputation, Most every member of Los Zetas parents have been moved into the city....
> Kinda reminds me of the Howard Hughes / Jane Russell story of Hughes being so obsessed with Jane he had guards protecting the block she lived on making it the safest block in Hollywood.........


You don't see bodyguards or escoltas.
The Zetas picked this city for what it is.

I have another theory, Yucatecans are a stubborn, proud people. 
At first i didn't like that, but now i can see. The federal government has to deal with a small cohesive oligarchy, who are proud and distrustful of outsiders. They are in the right.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> In Merida, it's the humidity far more than the heat that can make life unpleasant, unless you can afford AC.


You put the ac on the bedrooms.
My bill for two months was 484 pesos 


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Yes Merida is a very safe city at this time and there is a very good reason for that reputation, Most every member of Los Zetas parents have been moved into the city.....


Sounds like the Merida Chamber of Commerce has hit on a sure-fire city motto.
But cuidado, amigos: you have to careful how you promote all this safety.
For example, you might not want to say:
" Come to Merida, where your nextdoor neighbours could be the parents of Los Zetas sicarios."


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> You put the ac on the bedrooms.
> My bill for two months was 484 pesos
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Correction that was one month.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

HolyMole said:


> Sounds like the Merida Chamber of Commerce has hit on a sure-fire city motto.
> But cuidado, amigos: you have to careful how you promote all this safety.
> For example, you might not want to say:
> " Come to Merida, where your nextdoor neighbours could be the parents of Los Zetas sicarios."


I've never seen signs of bodyguards here.
I've had my share of encounters with then in Mexico City in the early 80's.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

HolyMole said:


> Sounds like the Merida Chamber of Commerce has hit on a sure-fire city motto.
> But cuidado, amigos: you have to careful how you promote all this safety.
> For example, you might not want to say:
> " Come to Merida, where your nextdoor neighbours could be the parents of Los Zetas sicarios."


Oh, i think the chamber of commerce doesn't want more Hauches. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> Oh, i think the chamber of commerce doesn't want more Hauches.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk



"Hauche" is a new word to me - please explain.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> "Hauche" is a new word to me - please explain.


Like gabacho but to Mexicans that are not from the state of Yucatan.

Huaches don't know the term. 


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> Like gabacho but to Mexicans that are not from the state of Yucatan.
> 
> Huaches don't know the term.
> 
> ...


You first spelled this word "hauche". Now you have written "huache". What is the correct spelling? I am curious about its etymology. Thanks, Pocho!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> Correction that was one month.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Living on a very modest retirement budget, $484 pesos for one month seems like a lot of money to me. I end up paying between $150 to $180 pesos every two months, with bills a bit higher during winter months when I sometimes turn on a small space heater in the evening.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Living on a very modest retirement budget, $484 pesos for one month seems like a lot of money to me. I end up paying between $150 to $180 pesos every two months, with bills a bit higher during winter months when I sometimes turn on a small space heater in the evening.


But your rent is higher than my $4,300 pesos. So you would have a $300 peso gain on CFE, but on rent I would be about $3,000-6000 pesos less.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> You first spelled this word "hauche". Now you have written "huache". What is the correct spelling? I am curious about its etymology. Thanks, Pocho!


Huache or Guache.

There is a comedian call Tila Sesto.
Has a series of videos about 
"Como entender a in Yucateco" (how to understand a Yucatan"
A lot of words come from Mayan.

I'm learning 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> Huache or Guache.
> 
> There is a comedian call Tila Sesto.
> Has a series of videos about
> ...


Thanks. I wonder what indigenous language the word comes from. Time to do a bit of linguistic research.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> But your rent is higher than my $4,300 pesos. So you would have a $300 peso gain on CFE, but on rent I would be about $3,000-6000 pesos less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I don't understand your math. Do you know how much rent I pay monthly in Mexico City?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't understand your math. Do you know how much rent I pay monthly in Mexico City?


I think you mentioned once before, it was like $600 usd.
And rents around where you lived were $1,000-$ 2000 usd.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks. I wonder what indigenous language the word comes from. Time to do a bit of linguistic research.


Mayan. However the amount of languages that fork from "Mayan" are about the same as the Indo-European language tree. I learned that at the museo maya.
Very fascinating.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> I think you mentioned once before, it was like $600 usd.
> And rents around where you lived were $1,000-$ 2000 usd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I pay 5000 pesos a month in rent, which, at the current exchange rate, is 250 US dollars. Where I live, rents are rising rapidly, and right now, if I wanted to move, I would be lucky to find something for 10,000 to 15,000 pesos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> Mayan. However the amount of languages that fork from "Mayan" are about the same as the Indo-European language tree. I learned that at the museo maya.
> Very fascinating.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Languages that "fork" from Mayan? Do you mean derive from ancient Mayan? As many as those that come from Indo-European? I doubt that very much. A link would be useful here.

I know a bit about indigenous Mexican languages and "guache/huache" doesn't sound Mayan to me, though, of course, I could be mistaken. Here's an interesting link showing the various meanings of "guache" in Latin America: 

http://etimologias.dechile.net/?guache


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Languages that "fork" from Mayan? Do you mean derive from ancient Mayan? As many as those that come from Indo-European? I doubt that very much. A link would be useful here.
> 
> I know a bit about indigenous Mexican languages and "guache/huache" doesn't sound Mayan to me, though, of course, I could be mistaken. Here's an interesting link showing the various meanings of "guache" in Latin America:
> 
> http://etimologias.dechile.net/?guache


I read or saw a video that in the museo.
I was surprised at the richness of the culture.
Some languages were ones that Citali (sp?)mentioned


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> I read or saw a video that in the museo.
> I was surprised at the richness of the culture.
> Some languages were ones that Citali (sp?)mentioned
> 
> ...


Of course, there are many languages (and dialects of those languages) spoken in Chiapas, where Citlali lives part of the year, and the Yucatan, which are part of the Mayan language tree. I'll have to do some rooting around on the internet to find out more. Why were you surprised at the richness of Mayan culture? All of the indigenous cultures of Mexico are fascinating to learn about!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's a useful link about the Mayan language family: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayan...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayan_languages

In the section of the article named _Genealogy and classification_, it is mentioned that there are 30 distinct modern Mayan languages. I don't know how many modern languages are part of the Indo-European language family, but I suspect that there are may be more than 30.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, there are many languages (and dialects of those languages) spoken in Chiapas, where Citlali lives part of the year, and the Yucatan, which are part of the Mayan language tree. I'll have to do some rooting around on the internet to find out more. Why were you surprised at the richness of Mayan culture? All of the indigenous cultures of Mexico are fascinating to learn about!


I thought it was one people one or two languages. 
A guess it's a form of ignorance, fortunately I'm curious, so maybe i can fix that.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Here's a useful link about the Mayan language family: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayan...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayan_languages
> 
> In the section of the article named _Genealogy and classification_, it is mentioned that there are 30 distinct modern Mayan languages. I don't know how many modern languages are part of the Indo-European language family, but I suspect that there are may be more than 30.


Next time I go to the museum, I'll take better note and report back.
I can get in for free on Sundays with my INE card.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I pay 5000 pesos a month in rent, which, at the current exchange rate, is 250 US dollars. Where I live, rents are rising rapidly, and right now, if I wanted to move, I would be lucky to find something for 10,000 to 15,000 pesos.


So we break even, my rent is $700 less but electrical is $300 more.

Bet you don't have all kinds of vendors all all hours 



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> Bet you don't have all kinds of vendors all all hours
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


We have some street vendors, but I don't hear them when I'm at home because my apt. is at the back of the building.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I had the pleasure of studying Indo- European and many many languaguaes are thought to have come from it from Sanskrit to Greek, Latin, Germanic languages and on and on. A couple of languages in Europe escaped it, Basque is one of them and the theory is that Basque is one of the languages that predated Indo- european and that Basque did not become extinct like the other languages of that time.. Mayan variances do not come near the variety of languages that came from Indo-European.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

citlali said:


> I had the pleasure of studying Indo- European and many many languaguaes are thought to have come from it from Sanskrit to Greek, Latin, Germanic languages and on and on. A couple of languages in Europe escaped it, Basque is one of them and the theory is that Basque is one of the languages that predated Indo- european and that Basque did not become extinct like the other languages of that time.. Mayan variances do not come near the variety of languages that came from Indo-European.


Your expertise sounds impressive. So why do you think that Mayan doesn't come in nearly as many varieties as European languages? My casual guess is that it's because the American continent has only been settled for 10,000-15,000 years, a recent time compared to when the first beings who qualified as "human" spread throughout the rest of the world. Since oral language considerably predates the settlement of the Americas, do you think Mayan and other older indigenous languages are evolved from what the first Asian hunter-gatherers brought over?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

perropedorro said:


> Your expertise sounds impressive. So why do you think that Mayan doesn't come in nearly as many varieties as European languages? My casual guess is that it's because the American continent has only been settled for 10,000-15,000 years, a recent time compared to when the first beings who qualified as "human" spread throughout the rest of the world. Since oral language considerably predates the settlement of the Americas, do you think Mayan and other older indigenous languages are evolved from what the first Asian hunter-gatherers brought over?


Latest research show that Native Americans came in at least three migrations, possibly from different Asian groups, so probably different languages meshed into the many different pre-Columbia languages, rather than all American languages descending from one language.

"Published	Thursday 12 July 2012 By Catharine Paddock PhD	
The ancestors of Native American populations from the tip of Chile in the south to Canada in the north, migrated from Asia in at least three waves, according to a new international study published online in Nature this week that involved over 60 investigators in 11 countries in the Americas, plus four in Europe, and Russia.

In what they describe as the most comprehensive survey of genetic diversity in Native Americans so far, the researchers studied variation in Native American DNA sequences. They found that while most Native American populations descend primarily from one migration, there were two later ones that also made a significant genetic contribution."

...

"But our research settles this debate: Native Americans do not stem from a single migration. Our study also begins to cast light on patterns of human dispersal within the Americas," he adds.

The findings confirm what linguist Joseph Greenberg proposed in 1986. From studying language differences among Native Americans, he said the Americas must have been populated in three waves of migration."

So apparently a linguist found that all American languages did not come from a single language before genetics confirmed it.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/247747.php


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

You folks would make for excellent and stimulating conversation at a dinner party.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

citlali said:


> I had the pleasure of studying Indo- European and many many languaguaes are thought to have come from it from Sanskrit to Greek, Latin, Germanic languages and on and on. A couple of languages in Europe escaped it, Basque is one of them and the theory is that Basque is one of the languages that predated Indo- european and that Basque did not become extinct like the other languages of that time.. Mayan variances do not come near the variety of languages that came from Indo-European.


All Indo-European languages derived from proto-Indo European except for a very few, as you note. Just don't say "vasca" in Mexico to denote a women from the Basque country! (It's OK in Spain). 
Mexico is far more diverse than Europe in number of language families. No contest!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

From what I remembered they are about 10 different families of lamguages derived from Indo- European and 7 different families of languages in Mexico , there are about 60 or 70 different languages and Mexico and 100´s of variants. 

But since the subject is one you are studying now you may be more up to date than I am .


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I've been reading a lot about postmodernism just because that has something to do with my studies. But do I really need to read about it? I lived it... feminism, contructivism, critical theory, etc. 

Indo-European is a top level language family. There's only about 3 languages in Europe that are non-IE and only 1 that is non-IE and is native to Europe (Basque). 

Mexico has around 7 language families but there's some isolates too like Purépecha and others, so maybe 10 or more if you count everything.

California was no-man's land.. Something like 20 language families (none now healthy and many extinct.. such is «progress»)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> Indo-European is a top level language family. There's only about 3 languages in Europe that are non-IE and only 1 that is non-IE and is native to Europe (Basque).


What about Finnish and Hungarian?


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

If I remember correctly, those two were introduced by invasion. Hungarian - Attila the Hun? Finnish? You tell me, I don't remember.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> If I remember correctly, those two were introduced by invasion. Hungarian - Attila the Hun? Finnish? You tell me, I don't remember.


According to Wikipedia, Hungarian first made an appearance "in the first half of the first millennium B.C. in western Siberia" eventually arriving in the Carpathian Basin in central Europe, centered mostly in what is now Hungary. [see "Hungarian language" entry in Wiki.]

Finnish seems to have originated in an area close to the Volga River and the Ural Mountains and was probably brought to southern Finland 1500 years ago. [Check the "Finnish: an origin story" in the Oxford Dictionaries website.]

I didn't provide links because I couldn't get the copy-paste function to work on the Expat Forum site.


----------

